# cardboard??



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

I read somewhere that you should only give hogs a tube to crawl in after 3 months of age, I just went to a furniture store and had some extra tubes. Silver LOVED them. I watched her for a good 45 min and she seemed not to get in too much trouble... She is two and a half months will she be ok to leave the tube in her cage? I have it cut open so she can not get stuck.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

[attachment=0:1sq1vpe2]IMAG0989.jpg[/attachment:1sq1vpe2]Here she is playing in the tube


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I see no problem with her playing with it..she's very cute.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response  and thank you  I love her color


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think there will be any problems, but I wouldn't leave the tube in her cage (only let her play with it under your supervision) in case she gets stuck.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You will likely find that it is no longer tube shaped by morning, as she will likely flatten it.

If she likes tubes, and if you eat oatmeal, take a look at the large oatmeal containers. Those large tubes are a favorite in my household. And they are a cheap source of cardboard tubes. Tylda gets quite upset with me if her tube has not been put back in its proper place when she is returned to her cage.


----------



## lindsaymarie40 (May 5, 2012)

Unfortunately I hate oatmeal. Lol! But I'm sure I can find some alternatives.


----------

